# [Q] How can i root my Samsung Galaxy Star Duos GT-S5282 without using Computer ?



## Deni Erwan (Mar 18, 2014)

I want to root my Handheld, but i don't what i must to do. I dont have a computer, please tell me how to root my Samsung Galaxy Star Duos GT-S5282 without computer. Thank you.


----------



## N'ayam Amarsh'e (Mar 18, 2014)

Deni Erwan said:


> I want to root my Handheld, but i don't what i must to do. I dont have a computer, please tell me how to root my Samsung Galaxy Star Duos GT-S5282 without computer. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Download  this http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1780815&d=1362473393

 Transfer the zip to SD card.
 Make sure that you have Placed your file to /sdcard.
 Switch off your phone.
Reboot into recovery mode by pressing, Volume UP +Center button+POWER together. When in Recovery Mode Use Volume Up/Down to scroll And Home Button to Select. In recovery menu Select “apply update from SD card” and then “choose zip from SD card”.Then select the zip file you downloaded. Wait for it to flash.
After it's done, select “Go Back” and then “reboot system now”.

Now you will find a application named Superuser.
Press thanks if i helped


----------



## Deni Erwan (Mar 18, 2014)

N'ayam Amarsh'e said:


> Download  this http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1780815&d=1362473393
> 
> Transfer the zip to SD card.
> Make sure that you have Placed your file to /sdcard.
> ...

Click to collapse



why it's says ''E:/Signature verification failed'' ?


----------



## priyam basak (Mar 18, 2014)

*rooting device*



Deni Erwan said:


> I want to root my Handheld, but i don't what i must to do. I dont have a computer, please tell me how to root my Samsung Galaxy Star Duos GT-S5282 without computer. Thank you.

Click to collapse



you can try root master use the latest version of it...install the apk at ur phone open the app and hit the 2nd tab ur rooting process will be started it will last only for 1 min and tada u r rooted...
tested at my mmx a67 and am rooted


----------



## Deni Erwan (Mar 18, 2014)

priyam basak said:


> you can try root master use the latest version of it...install the apk at ur phone open the app and hit the 2nd tab ur rooting process will be started it will last only for 1 min and tada u r rooted...
> tested at my mmx a67 and am rooted

Click to collapse



what version is latest version? I trying v1.3.6 but it's failed, it's says must use Cloud Root but i don't what its mean.


----------



## N'ayam Amarsh'e (Mar 19, 2014)

Deni Erwan said:


> why it's says ''E:/Signature verification failed'' ?

Click to collapse



Dont worry it was just an experiment to see if it works but samsung phones can't be easily rooted without a pc... The another option I can give is Framaroot...


----------



## priyam basak (Mar 19, 2014)

Deni Erwan said:


> what version is latest version? I trying v1.3.6 but it's failed, it's says must use Cloud Root but i don't what its mean.

Click to collapse



i rooted my phone with the version of the the app quoted by u. wait some more days i have a friend who has a samsung phone and he rooted the phone without a pc i will know the process of rooting and let you know about that.


----------



## Deni Erwan (Mar 19, 2014)

priyam basak said:


> i rooted my phone with the version of the the app quoted by u. wait some more days i have a friend who has a samsung phone and he rooted the phone without a pc i will know the process of rooting and let you know about that.

Click to collapse



owh thanks, can't wait for that


----------



## priyam basak (Mar 19, 2014)

*samsung stock messaging apk*

does anyone have the stock sms app which comes with samsung galaxy phone..???
i need the apk file and the odex file..wanna install that sms app.am running android 4.0.3 rooted device..reply asap


----------



## ANANYABRATA (Oct 6, 2014)

IT IS ALWAYS SAYING''E:/Signature verification failed'' ?PLEASE HELP


----------



## Muhammed Zakhir (Oct 21, 2014)

ANANYABRATA said:


> IT IS ALWAYS SAYING''E:/Signature verification failed'' ?PLEASE HELP

Click to collapse



Try Cydiaimpactor , it may work for you. 

   ~~MZ~~


----------



## ARGHA_DAS (Jul 10, 2015)

Try CF Auto Root By Sir @Chainfire


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2015)

why when i try to root my phone using manual mode when i select the update.zip in my sdcard it says signature varification faild...... pls help me.... my phone model is samsung galaxy GT-S5282 what was the problem of it....what was i need to do


----------



## Matthew_Gerald (Oct 9, 2015)

Download the baiduroot apk


----------



## harold143 (Nov 3, 2015)

i tried it but my phone just turn on...no android system recovery.


----------



## Ratsv (Feb 26, 2017)

*Sir, i says tat E:failed to verify whole-file signature, signature verifaction failed*



Deni Erwan said:


> I want to root my Handheld, but i don't what i must to do. I dont have a computer, please tell me how to root my Samsung Galaxy Star Duos GT-S5282 without computer. Thank you.

Click to collapse



 e signature failed verifaction signature failed plz hep me out


----------



## Lorenzopapi99 (Feb 27, 2017)

You can try with King root


----------

